# Cleaning lenses



## niels123 (May 18, 2016)

How do you clean your front elements?

There's an article from Lensrentals.com: https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/05/the-lensrentals-lens-cleaning-methods/
They never use microfibre cloth for the front element because any particles in the cloth might scratch. Instead disposable cloths from Zeiss are used. What do you think: is this too strict and do you use the same microfibre cloth over and over again or not? What other methods do you use?

I use a blower first and then a microfibre cloth that I only use for filters and front elements and which I keep in a sealed plastic bag.


----------



## fugu82 (May 18, 2016)

I buy a bundle of terry-cloth type microfiber towels and cut them up into little squares. The textured surface does a better job of cleaning than those smooth "lens cleaning" microfibers. Once they are used and possibly contaminated I throw them out. 

Now, if I have a lens or filter that may be gritty I use a Lenspen brush or a blower first to remove anything that may scratch. On some glass the Lenspen carbon end cleans fingerprints more effectively than any cloth.


----------



## Maximilian (May 19, 2016)

Hi niels! 

This treatment is all about protecting the coatings from delamination. 
The effect of coatings is displayed very well in this thread:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29600.msg590802#msg590802

Small scratches in the glass wouldn't be that critical.
I almost try to do it like recommended from rensrentals and Zeiss.

But once again the question of wheter using a protection filter or not. 
I am in the filter camp. And sometimes there is not time or disposable cloth at hand.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 19, 2016)

I simply use a "Rocket" blower - this does the job nearly all the time and will remove any grit/hairs/dust etc. If there are any grease spots (from fingers etc) the I resort to a clean micro fiber cloth - with cleaning fluid (Eclipse or Isopropyl alcohol) if they are really stubborn.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 20, 2016)

This should be a fun thread to read depending on how OCD everyone gets about this topic.

I think the longer one is in photography, the more one becomes a bit weary of all the extra effort and work involved in cleaning the lens.

I too am in the high quality clear filter crowd. The filter protects the more valuable lens element underneath.

Starting Out - I started out being pretty OCD/anal/careful cleaning lenses using microfiber clothes, dusters, etc. Over time, as the lenses were used extensively in the field, I got more carefree.

Now - I clean them most of the time by blowing them off, maybe with my breath for moisture and sandpaper (my shirt). If I'm at home and a microfiber cloth is close by, I use that. But honestly, the lens filters are high quality and very hard/durable. They take a beating and I just use my shirt most of the time. Or a napkin. Or a paper towel. Kleenex usually leaves too much lint behind. (I've never actually used sandpaper.) And I rarely use anything fluid other than my breath because I don't want to hurt whatever coatings might be on there. (Other than using my shirt that is.)

Some folks will probably freak out and talk about how expensive the lenses are, etc. But honestly, my lenses don't get that dirty anyway because I usually have a lens hood on them. I can often just blow off the dust, etc.

Life is too short and I have enough to worry about carrying all this gear around than stopping to find a special cloth and special fluid and setting up a class 5 clean room to clean off some dust or a smudge.


----------



## PhotographerJim (May 20, 2016)

niels123 said:


> How do you clean your front elements?
> 
> There's an article from Lensrentals.com: https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/05/the-lensrentals-lens-cleaning-methods/
> They never use microfibre cloth for the front element because any particles in the cloth might scratch. Instead disposable cloths from Zeiss are used. What do you think: is this too strict and do you use the same microfibre cloth over and over again or not? What other methods do you use?
> ...



I use the rocket blower first, then the Zeiss disposables. They are very affordable


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 11, 2016)

I blow the lens off, then use a lens pen brush, then the carbon end of the lens pen. No problems yet. I only use the carbon end of the lens pen when there are smudges.


----------



## Zeidora (Jun 11, 2016)

Another front filter user. For those I mostly use the cotton T-shirt I am wearing. In the rare cases where I actually clean the font (or rear) element, I have lens cleaning tissues and even rarer use some separate liquid. If I don't have liquid, I fog the element with my breath.

I guess I do pretty much everything "wrong" but works fine for me.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 11, 2016)

You have to clean them?


----------



## brad-man (Jun 11, 2016)

unfocused said:


> You have to clean them?



I know, right?


----------



## Pookie (Jun 11, 2016)

brad-man said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > You have to clean them?
> ...



Exactly... rarely if ever clean the lens front. Smudges if the get unbearable to look at but even then I try not to mess with them.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jun 11, 2016)

It's better to have a dirty lens than a damaged one.. so cleaning is highly infrequent.

Also I use a protection filter.. even that only gets cleaned if it gets finger prints.. dust makes no difference what so ever.

I also have a largish telescope, and I clean the optics on that annually.. if it needs it, it didn't this year.

Technique: puffer followed by brush followed by lens cleaner fluid damped lens cloth, the one I use feels like silk it's absolutely gorgeous, it's a sigma one and nothing like some of the microfibre ones I've tried... I don't clean the telescope like this.. it would not help the mirror surfaces at all, for that I remove the mirrors and clean them in dehumidifier water (no dissolved minerals) + detergent with fresh cotton wool, one wipe only per cotton ball, then rinse in dehumidifier water, drain then pick off water spots with a corner of a disposable absorbent towel... a bit of a faff.


----------



## bainsybike (Jun 12, 2016)

A nice malt whisky first, then breathe on the lens and clean it with a cloth. I think the alcohol vapour helps, and the images seem to look better.


----------



## RGF (Jun 12, 2016)

I use zeiss wipe to clean the front of the lens. If the wipe is still wet I will use on the body of the lens and camera. Otherwise a fresh wipe. The wipe are rather inexpensive.

Also use microfiber cleaning in the field in case water gets on the front of the lens.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 14, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> Another front filter user. For those I mostly use the cotton T-shirt I am wearing. In the rare cases where I actually clean the font (or rear) element, I have lens cleaning tissues and even rarer use some separate liquid. If I don't have liquid, I fog the element with my breath.
> 
> I guess I do pretty much everything "wrong" but works fine for me.



I'm starting to be a believer in the clear fron filter after a mishap with my 70-200. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a package of lab grade clean wipes, I've used them for 40 years, but usually for my lenses, I use a lens cleaner pad and then a microfiber cloth to finish them. I wash the cloth out occasionally and have not seen a issue.

I seldom clean my lenses, light dust is not visible, I blow them off, but they get cleaned once or twice a year.

With a lens rental business where literally thousands of cleanings are done each month, its a different story. You could not begin to know which of the many micro fiber cloths had been used on a dirty lens, the lens pads would be much safer.


----------



## j-nord (Jun 14, 2016)

I spit on my lens and wipe it with my shirt.


----------

